# removing urine stains



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm watching my friends malt (Gabbana) her feet front and back and back legs are so yellow and covered in urine stains. I tried washing the areas with Dawn dish detergent to help clean them.but that didn't help much. Is there anything i can use or do to get rid of the yellow stains and keep them away. 
I had watched before from October - March when her parents got married and were looking for a house to buy at that time she was full of matts and her face was badly stained. I'm a little upset about this because when i had her for 4 1/2 months i got all the knots out of her and got her coat to where it is now and got rid of the stains on her face, so she was a matt free malt with a nice white coat and face. I got her back for 3 weeks this time while her parents are in the Philipines visiting family and she has yellow feet and back legs i can't believe how yellow they are and her face is staining again. I have explained what to use for her face to keep it stain free. Once she's cleaned up she really is an easy girl to keep up. Now i'm back to cleaning her up again and trimming her toenails which are so long it's ridiculous. I just don't understand. What else can i do to get it through to them that she needs daily maintanence? I work with her daddy and he's a very good friend (the brother i never had). I'm just at my wits end as to what to do. 

Sorry for the vent, i guess this was a question and a vent all rolled in one. :bysmilie:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Someone posted this site for tear staining and at the bottom is this part about urine on the feet.
Mia has the same problem when she pee's :brownbag:. So I am trying to get rid of the tear stains and the pee stains.

Here is the site
Bhejei Maltese

"Yellow Stains (urine) & other stains on feet

Okay, I know this article is about tear staining, but I have so many people ask what to do about urine and other types of stains on paws I decided to include this "fool proof" formula.

It is not unusual for Maltese to stain yellow on their feet from urine, mud and other things. A good formula to remove this yellow color is one made of 50% liquid Woolite and 50% human hair peroxide (20 volume), dilute this 50% with water, add a little conditioning shampoo. Shampoo this mixture into the stained portion of the coat and let remain for 3 to 5 minutes. Wash out and shampoo and condition as normal."


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

woolite works


----------

